# peat moss



## default (May 28, 2011)

anyone know where i could get affordable aquarium safe peat moss? i was going to get eheim peat pellets but they are quite expensive and i'm wondering if there is cheaper alternatives?
-thanks!


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Any peat moss works...as long as it does not have plant food...this is fine 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/FertilizersGrassSeed/SoilsMixes/PRDOVR~0594508P/Premier%252BPeat%252BMoss.jsp?locale=en
but this one is not...http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/FertilizersGrassSeed/SoilsMixes/PRDOVR~0594426P/Miracle-Gro%252BSphagnum%252BPeat%252BMoss%25252C%252B8.8%252BL.jsp?locale=en

as long as its just 100% Canadian sphagnum peat moss with no plant food or ferts additives...ur good


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

awesome thanks! so as long as it dosent label plant food it should be alright im guessing.
some questions;
can just stuff them in a filter bag and dangle it somewhere in the tank?
and the buffering capacity of the peat, would it depend on how much i put? or would there be a limit to how much itll buffer to? also how often would i need to change?
-thanks a lot


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Im guessing your looking to lower the kh and ph?..Peat will do this but its temporary...maybe a month or two...you could add to the filter or in a bag in the water...The exact amount is a guessing game...

Can I ask why you want to do this?..


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i house a lot of fish that love acidic water. thats why i love keeping driftwood. but was never into the whole chemical buffering so was just finding solutions for a natural method. but peats starting to sound like more work than it really needs.. lol
-thanks


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya the whole chemical buffering thing is no more realiable then peat.

ur best bet is using half tap half ro water..with a lower kh things like driftwood or indian almond leaves will have a greater impact on lowering ur ph.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

yea i guess, would you know where i could get almond leaves?
appreciate your help.
-lin


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

check lfs around ur area...or online Canadianaquatics i think sells them


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

re: almond leaves, there are lots on ebay!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

awesome, thanks alot people


----------

